# stealing carrots?



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay. Fill me in on the carrot game somebody please,lol. I keep getting the carrot bandit asking me if I want to steal carrots. I feel guily and decline. Lolsilly I know. But just wondering what is the out come of the game? Thanks for helping with silly question.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations. You have character.

Thou shall not steal. 

Why take something that's worth nothing to anyone?


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Well ,what wrong with wanting to know about the game.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Steal carrots when you can! Drag them into your basket when you can! 

Then you can go to the carrot kitchen and bless people with goodies!


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay got it. Thanks


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have gifted goodies, but never have gotten any, :sad: LOL.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, thank you texasgal (sent me one of everything)!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You're welcome nvr.... now you can never say nvr...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The whole point of the game is to collect them and then give them away.....but we also see who will take something, worth nothing, for the sake of taking them. We call people who steal a thief around these parts.

It may be a game, but the story it tells of ones self if revealing.

Always, take the high road, and above all, unto thy own self, be true.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> The whole point of the game is to collect them and then give them away.....but we also see who will take something, worth nothing, for the sake of taking them. We call people who steal a thief around these parts.
> 
> *It may be a game, but the story it tells of ones self if revealing.*
> 
> Always, take the high road, and above all, unto thy own self, be true.


OMG .. so I guess I'm just a horrible person because I play the game .. whatever.

I collect carrots to give goodies to people .. it's what I do ... 

Hang me.

:lol:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am bad cause I take them too! I figure it is all in fun!! Oh and thank you gunslinger! I am starting to feel really loved around here!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's just a silly game, I don't think it's important enough to give it that much thought about the deeper levels of theft etc. 

I have some morals about stealing, I decline to steal from people I talk to fairly regularly. If I don't know you, I'll steal though.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooo, now there are moral rules. I am just a bad person! :-(


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

** note to self **

_get to know Alex so she won't steal from you_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ bahahahahhaha! :rofl:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^ Bah ha ha ha again! I see your shout out, lol. 

“You had a 50% chance of successfully snatching some of thegoldenpony's carrots and you made it happen!” - texasgal


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My carrots...munch, munch, munch...never make it to the carrot kitchen.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I was pretty "hoardy" with mine until I got over 500 .. then I realized it's like the more you have, the more you are offered.. I started just gifting tons of people .. then it was like the more I gifted, the more I'm offered.. 

it's a vicious cyle of thievery .. I feel like Robin Hood!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^ I knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> The whole point of the game is to collect them and then give them away.....but we also see who will take something, worth nothing, for the sake of taking them. We call people who steal a thief around these parts.
> 
> It may be a game, but the story it tells of ones self if revealing.
> 
> Always, take the high road, and above all, unto thy own self, be true.


Morally superior much? Lighten up! It's just a game. Just because you'd "steal" carrots on the forum doesn't make you some morally corrupt despot, as you seem to be implying.

I loved playing the carrot game on my laptop! Now that I'm on my phone solely, I can't play at all. /sadface.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't play it on my touchpad .. *sad making*


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

texasgal said:


> ** note to self **
> 
> _get to know Alex so she won't steal from you_


Laugh, if I am offered the chance to steal from someone I have disagreed with, I hit that button hard and fast. LOL


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> The whole point of the game is to collect them and then give them away.....but we also see who will take something, worth nothing, for the sake of taking them. We call people who steal a thief around these parts.
> 
> It may be a game, but the story it tells of ones self if revealing.
> 
> Always, take the high road, and above all, unto thy own self, be true.


 I'm 'liking' this because I'm sure you're trying to say something good - If not please can I have my 'like' back?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope I didn't hurt any feelings....but rather, was trying to point out the ways of temptation and the perpetual cycle of sin and forgiveness......

Yea, it's a game....but life's a game too....play it well.

I think you're correct, the more you give away, the more they show up.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

good thread, I didn't know what I was collecting carrots for.. now I see they can be gifted, that's cool


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok so this is all new to me....how do you get carrots to begin with?? This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> I hope I didn't hurt any feelings....*but rather, was trying to point out the ways of temptation and the perpetual cycle of sin and forgiveness......*
> 
> Yea, it's a game....but life's a game too....play it well.
> 
> I think you're correct, the more you give away, the more they show up.


Lighten up!!! its just a game!

Life is not a Game! I can hand on heart say I have not stoen anything in real life, but I have in the carrot game!

BTW the bit of you post I've bolded comes accross as very preachy, evangelistic and unessecary.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

So tell me Faye, why did you take the carrots?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> So tell me Faye, why did you take the carrots?


Honest question, here.

Does it make you feel better to act so morally superior? Does it fulfill some need of yours to feel like you are taking some moral high ground over a silly game on the internet? Because, frankly, it's seriously off-putting and completely unnecessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It always amuses me when someone gets "evangalistic" on a subject. Nothing puts people off them and thier view point quicker! It does the opposite of what they want it to do! 

I took the carrots because the whole point of the game is to obtain carrots, steal them off others, steal them off the carrot bandit and then when you have lots of carrots you buy gifts.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Honest question, here.
> 
> Does it make you feel better to act so morally superior? Does it fulfill some need of yours to feel like you are taking some moral high ground over a silly game on the internet? Because, frankly, it's seriously off-putting and completely unnecessary.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My humblest apologies.....sorry it made you uncomfortable.....I don't mean to act "morally superior" but do have to live with myself. Maybe you shouldn't take my suggestion not to steal so seriously? How is choosing not to steal being morally superior? 

However, I don't think thou shall not steal was a suggestion when it was given to Moses. Is this part of "The new normal"?

Feel free to take my carrots.....I'd give them you you anyway.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

faye said:


> It always amuses me when someone gets "evangalistic" on a subject. Nothing puts people off them and thier view point quicker! It does the opposite of what they want it to do!
> 
> I took the carrots because the whole point of the game is to obtain carrots, steal them off others, steal them off the carrot bandit and then when you have lots of carrots you buy gifts.


By golly problem solved....I missed the whole point of the game....and to think, I thought they were used them to make other people feel good.

So, I guess you're stealing them to buy gifts?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> My humblest apologies.....sorry it made you uncomfortable.....I don't mean to act "morally superior" but do have to live with myself. Maybe you shouldn't take my suggestion not to steal so seriously? How is choosing not to steal being morally superior?
> 
> However, I don't think thou shall not steal was a suggestion when it was given to Moses. Is this part of "The new normal"?
> 
> Feel free to take my carrots.....I'd give them you you anyway.


Hmm and what exactly makes you think we believe anything from your perticular religion? or infact want anything to do with it? 

I've been there, delt with the whole smug, arrogant "holier than thou" types there is a very good reason I no longer go to church despite being brought up Roman catholic.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> My humblest apologies.....sorry it made you uncomfortable.....I don't mean to act "morally superior" but do have to live with myself. Maybe you shouldn't take my suggestion not to steal so seriously? How is choosing not to steal being morally superior?
> 
> However, I don't think thou shall not steal was a suggestion when it was given to Moses. Is this part of "The new normal"?
> 
> Feel free to take my carrots.....I'd give them you you anyway.


You didn't make me uncomfortable. Far from it, actually. I do not, however, appreciate your implications that those who choose to participate in this game (yes, myself included) are somehow morally corrupt. I have to live with myself, as well, and guess what? I have absolutely no problems sleeping at night because I "stole" fictitious carrots on an Internet forum. If you read my first post on this thread, I don't play the game because I can't on my phone.

And please don't bring religion into this. There are members on this forum who are not religious or may not have the same beliefs as you (or I) and may take offense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> By golly problem solved....I missed the whole point of the game....and to think, I thought they were used them to make other people feel good.
> 
> So, I guess you're stealing them to buy gifts?


The irony of your attempt at sarcasm is that there is no other way to obtain carrots than to steal them.

Just because you choose not to play the game, don't try to peddle your views on others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And please don't bring religion into this. There are members on this forum who are not religious or may not have the same beliefs as you (or I) and may take offense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup I have been duely offended! 

Moral values entirely depend on your situation in life. Gunslinger has obviously had the luxury to be able to afford those morals, there are thousands in this world who's daily choice comes down to theft or starvation, I know where my morals woud sit in that situation


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Could someone please explain the carrot game to me?? I truly don't know what you guys are talking about morals aside. Thx.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horsequeen08 said:


> Could someone please explain the carrot game to me?? I truly don't know what you guys are talking about morals aside. Thx.


Basically, when the carrots and basket pop up on your screen or the notice at the top of the screen pops up when you open a thread asking if you want to steal someone's carrots, you can drag the carrots to the basket or try to steal other member's carrots. You can then go into the carrot kitchen (the link is up top by your User CP link) and "buy" stuff to give to other members.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Or you can buy a shout out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Or you can buy a shout out.


See the things I miss when I don't have real Internet?! Lol. Had no idea they'd changed the shout out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

So can you only get carrots by waiting for a message to steal them? Thanks Aires!!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I will steal carrots if it lets me.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a question - when you get the message saying a carrot has been stolen, how do you "secure" them when off line or are they not being serious?

With regards to morals, it is a game for heavens sake:lol: Do we worry about making people homeless / bankrupt when playing Monopoly?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

My carrot locator is still telling me it's 'unable to.' What? It doesn't know what it's unable to do, even?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Carrots should just appear from time to time on a page. At the same time you should see a basket at the top right of the page .. click and drag carrots into the basket before they disappear.

I don't think you can secure your carrots .. that annoying carrot bandit is just aggravating, Hu?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Carrots should just appear from time to time on a page. At the same time you should see a basket at the top right of the page .. click and drag carrots into the basket before they disappear.
> 
> I don't think you can secure your carrots .. that annoying carrot bandit is just aggravating, Hu?


 
So this message you get pm ed doesn't make sense???



> Other users stole 1 carrots from you while you were gone! A summary of the 10 most recent thefts is below.
> 
> Adam stole a carrot from you on Wednesday, April 17th, 2013 a 21:44.
> 
> Please be sure to *secure* your carrots before you leave next time.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Right. It's my understanding that there is no way to secure your carrots .. ticks me off every time I get that message! lol He only takes one carrot, I believe .. but still! If I could secure them, I would.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Horsequeen08 said:


> So can you only get carrots by waiting for a message to steal them? Thanks Aires!!



You can also get them by sliding them into the basket in the top right of the screen when that shows up. 





Clava said:


> I have a question - when you get the message saying a carrot has been stolen, how do you "secure" them when off line or are they not being serious?


I believe if you always leave HoFo open, and logged in, then they are secured. Not sure how else to do it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

HoFo, :rofl:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Alex the basket only appears when the bandit drops a load!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's Tornado that drops the load, :lol:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

faye said:


> Alex the basket only appears when the bandit drops a load!



LOL never noticed that. I always have the sound off, so maybe that's why?


----------

